# Decoder for Atlas Silver



## SP Shawn (Mar 13, 2017)

I have a Atlas Silver U30 that is sound equipped and DCC ready. I installed a Digitrax DH166P decoder in the 8 pin slot and the loco only goes fwd/rev
any thoughts


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Atlas Silver Locomotives do not have sound. They are DCC ready. You added the DH166P decoder which controls lights, direction, and speed only. That is all that a non sound DCC locomotive can do.

If you want sound, you have to install a DCC sound decoder and a speaker.


----------



## SP Shawn (Mar 13, 2017)

Got it 
thanks for the info. i do see the area on the chassis where the speaker should go.
i guess i have to program the CV's for lights to work


----------



## rickbz28 (Jan 10, 2016)

F0 should turn the lights on and off.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

No need to program CVs for the lights. As Rickbz28 said, your function 0 key will turn the lights on and off. That is the default function for headlights. If you have an NCE Powercab, there is a button for headlights. Check the documentation that came with the locomotive and the decoder for any other capabilities - some have a function key that dims and brightens the lights, sort of like low and high beam on a car.


----------



## SP Shawn (Mar 13, 2017)

thank Y'all for the feedback 
working on it. no lights yet !!!
using MRC Advance2 wireless system


----------



## rickbz28 (Jan 10, 2016)

On an MRC Prodigy system the 0 key should turn the lights on and off.That is the system I use.You might need to do a decoder reset. With a Digitrax decoder you need to put the loco on your programming track and set cv8 to a value of 8.


----------



## SP Shawn (Mar 13, 2017)

thank you 
i have done the reset 2x and not much luck. i am in contact with Digitrax


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Another couple of possibilities:

1) The light is not wired correctly.

2) As part of the "decoder install" process, you needed to insert a resistor into the headlight wiring. I have several Proto 1000 / Walthers Mainline locomotives that are like this. If this is the case, you may have fried the light.


----------

